# Miss Thailand



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Swedish olympian team member Mix Haxholm has won the beaty queen competition,
she is now Miss Thailand.and now she is going to the
Miss World competition in Kina.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Jari,

Isnt it great ? Mix is a very personable woman and a great archer. And now 400,000 Kroner richer too 

Good publicity for our sport.

Maybe she''ll shoot her Aerotec for the talent portion of the competition...


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I guess Ms World citizenship/eligibilty rules differ from those of the IOC/FITA?


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Jim C said:


> *I guess Ms World citizenship/eligibilty rules differ from those of the IOC/FITA? *


Her mother is Thai. She may have dual citizenship.

(As for the IOC rules, I am IOC qualified for the Greek Olympic Team for similar reasons.)


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

s for the IOC rules, I am IOC qualified for the Greek Olympic Team for similar
reasons.)
__________________
cool-I don't know much about greek archers. Do you have any interest in shooting for them?

(and will that lead to jokes about "Beware of Greeks bearing hoyts? )


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

My father is Thai and my mother is German.

My dad always say the half asians are the most beautiful people. He then says, "Son, I do not know what happened to you."


----------



## Lumis17 (Jun 9, 2003)

She can't be from Thailand, her last name is too short. It should be like 15 characters long


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi!
Mix other name is Jenjira Kerdprasop.


----------



## knobbysgirl (Nov 11, 2003)

That is awesome. Just one more way for us archers to get noticed.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

I must corect the name, 

Mix other name should be Janejira Keardprasop.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Here is litle info frome the Miss World page.

Jenjira KERDPRASOP 
Thailand 
Jenjira will be attending University next year to commence her studies in Sports Psychology, it is her ambition to be s Sport’s Teacher and to obtain an Olympic Medial. Her interesting background and parentage is reflected in her cute nickname “Mix” which was given to her by her parents, her mother comes from Thailand and her from Sweden. Jenjira is an enthusiastic sportswoman and has represented both Sweden and Thailand in the National Archery Teams, she has also been a figure skater for 10 years. Her Hobbies/sporting interests are: Reading, weight training, aerobics, yoga, and jazz dancing 

Languages: Thai, Swedish & English


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Ok, is it me. Or is she really hot. 

I think she should be on the Archery-Forum babe of the year award thread.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Here is more photo of Jenjira (Mix)


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

Ok Merlin for once I agree with something you said. She is dang purdy.


----------



## ptcrad24 (Jan 7, 2005)

Is she still doing archery? What is her status as of now?


----------



## thaitanium (Jun 14, 2007)

*Jenjira Kerdprasop*

Her name is Jenjira Kerdprasop

I think Now she don't shoot anymore or it's just a hobby BeCuz She going to be a singer

Last year she had a MIX Archery club for teaching 

She very smart really smart

Thaitanium CNN !


----------



## thaitanium (Jun 14, 2007)

*...*



Lumis17 said:


> She can't be from Thailand, her last name is too short. It should be like 15 characters long


She is thai 

some thai name is na

you got that ?


----------



## BIGT (Feb 10, 2005)

There's no chance she likes chubby guys who drive forklifts for a living is there? Cause I know one!


----------



## ptcrad24 (Jan 7, 2005)

thaitanium said:


> Her name is Jenjira Kerdprasop
> 
> I think Now she don't shoot anymore or it's just a hobby BeCuz She going to be a singer
> 
> ...




I'm going to miss her. Thank you for the information.


----------

